# Dress Shirts



## NapoleonBonaparte

Who do you get your dress shirts from that do not do custom tailoring? I usually just go to Macy's or Brooks Brothers and do not want to spend over 200 but I could use some nicer shirts.


----------



## Agent Sands

Eagle is a pretty decent brand. Can be found at Macy's, though you can find better prices online once you've figured out your sizing.


----------



## CSG

Got Costco?


----------



## mpalmer

Men's Custom Made & Tailored Dress Shirts - Paul Fredrick


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

mpalmer said:


> Men's Custom Made & Tailored Dress Shirts - Paul Fredrick


Nice!



CSG said:


> Got Costco?


Funny


----------



## Split Second

Polo/Ralph Lauren Custom fit; however, they are becoming harder to find.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

Split Second said:


> Polo/Ralph Lauren Custom fit; however, they are becoming harder to find.


I actually have 2. I agree they are nice.


----------



## EA-Sport

TM Lewin and Charles Tyrwhitt have lots of affordable semi custom dress shirt..I found them when I traveled to London a lot but I think Charles Trywhitt opened US stores and you can buy them online have them shipped to the U.S., assuming you're in the US.


----------



## NapoleonBonaparte

EA-Sport said:


> TM Lewin and Charles Tyrwhitt have lots of affordable semi custom dress shirt..I found them when I traveled to London a lot but I think Charles Trywhitt opened US stores and you can buy them online have them shipped to the U.S., assuming you're in the US.


Ill check it out. I am in London every so often. I do prefer English tailoring to Italian


----------



## guy369

I get most of mine from here;
- - Welcome to Maxwells Clothiers - -

They are custom and tailored, but great prices and great products.


----------



## Split Second

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Ill check it out. I am in London every so often. I do prefer English tailoring to Italian


Agreed. The English certainly know how to dress well.


----------



## superseconds

Hugh and Crye

http://hughandcrye.com

Thank me later!


----------



## David Woo

in terms of shirts, I really hate the new direction of non-iron shirts.
I love a crisp, starched, well-ironed dress shirt.

Paul Frederick, Ralph Lauren, Gitman Bros.


----------



## Perazzi-man

I wear dress shirts to court....Gitman Brothers.


----------



## slcbbrown

mpalmer said:


> Men's Custom Made & Tailored Dress Shirts - Paul Fredrick


I've bought a lot of custom dress shirts over the last 35 years, and a local maker in Dallas has always done well for a fair price. However, when "business casual" became the dress code, I started buying Paul Fredrick. You just can't beat the choice, price and convenience. If you can get the fit that will work for you, the quality will not let you down.


----------



## brentrice1

EA-Sport said:


> TM Lewin and Charles Tyrwhitt have lots of affordable semi custom dress shirt..I found them when I traveled to London a lot but I think Charles Trywhitt opened US stores and you can buy them online have them shipped to the U.S., assuming you're in the US.


Hear, hear to Charles Tyrwhitt! Wait for a sale (they are frequent). Outstanding quality and service. Unlike BB they frequently update colors and patterns and they make a great extra-slimfit that doesn't raise the armpit!


----------



## MLJinAK

Sounds strange - but I like Costco shirts. Not sure if the other poster was being facetious or not. 

Brooks Brothers isn't as durable as I'd hoped. Both of my BB shirts ripped in the elbow.


----------



## jkleck

I used to swear by Nordstrom shirts (I liked the non-iron) but since I liked variety and wore a dress shirt 6 days a week, it got pricey ($50-100/shirt x 20-30 shirts = $1,000 - 3,000). Once Costco came out with non-iron, I gave them a try. They're not as nice as the Nordstrom shirts, but at $17.99/shirt they really aren't bad. Now I wear scrubs more than dress shirts so it's a moot point for me. As a matter of fact, I'm looking at nicer shirts since I won't have to buy as many. 

I also agree that a nice, pressed shirt beats a non-iron initially, but by the end of the day those Nordy shirts still look really good. 

Great thread topic.


----------



## Nokie

The Nordstrom line of dress shirts are very nice as well as affordable.


----------



## brentrice1

Nordstrom is a nice shirt, but you'll be surprised by Charles Tyrwhitt. If you keep your eye out, you can catch their non-iron for 30 bucks and free shipping. Their non-iron's look better than my shirts fresh from the dry cleaner with a press.


----------



## hthomas20

I can't say enough about Charles Tyrwhitt. Their shirts are very good for the $. Very affordable and high quality. I love that they put brass collar stays in their shirts.


----------



## onehandedwatchman

Thomas Pink
Thomas Pink | Dress Shirts | Casual Shirts | Silk Ties | Cufflinks | Knitwear | Accessories for Men and Women.


----------



## brentrice1

onehandedwatchman said:


> Thomas Pink
> Thomas Pink | Dress Shirts | Casual Shirts | Silk Ties | Cufflinks | Knitwear | Accessories for Men and Women.


Thomas Pink makes a great shirt, but once you get up in that $175.00 range, you may as well go full custom tailored...in my humble opinion.


----------



## leatherheadff

Charles Tyrwhitt is great, and once you find your fit and size from them, it's easy to order when they have a sale going on. I see Charles Tyrwhitt constantly at thrift shops, so if you're on the fence about it, buy one or two in your size for a few dollars each and try it out before making the investment in new stuff. I also like David Donahue for their heavy cottons, and Peter Millar is another brand worth checking out.

OP, I see you're in the Chicagoland area, check out Richard Bennett tailors (rbtailors.com), they are friendly and do custom shirts. A friend of mine uses them and they got me out of a pinch a few years ago with a while I waited hem job. A quick check of their website shows they have a special for 4 custom fit shirts for $495, made in America no less. Also, last time I was in Chicago, I hit some thrift stores and found some great shirts, especially on the far north side. An Isaia Napoli, 2 Borelli shirts and an Eton (another of my favorites, but they are way overpriced in my opinion) to name a few. They were so inexpensive that the cost to have them tailored still kept my overall investment to less than the garbage JC Penny sells.

Also, the LL Bean Oxfords (though not particularly fashionable) are tough as nails and great without a tie. They are an especially good option for bigger guys and for guys that work in an environment where they want to dress well but are potentially at risk of damaging or soiling their shirt.


----------



## tranceinside

Brooks Brothers, Hugo Boss or J. Crew (Mid Range Quality Brands)


----------



## Level.5x

Club Room anyone? ....Macy's brand. I hate Macy's because they are constantly scheming of ways to TRICK me in to overspending. But these Club Room shirts are sharp when they're on sale for $18. I use to be a Jos. A Bank regular but since the office went casual(no more ties), I prefer the more 'lax Club Room fit and feel.


----------



## furious1

I am not a fan of Tyrwhitt at all. The fabric is cheaper than Brooks if that were possible. My go to on Jermyn Street is Harvey & Hudson and if I'm in Paris in January I pick up a bunch of Charvet's RTW. Both brands are very nicely tailored.


----------



## Nokie

Also just found Robert Talbot. Every nice and well fitted.


----------



## steadyrock

jkleck said:


> I used to swear by Nordstrom shirts (I liked the non-iron) but since I liked variety and wore a dress shirt 6 days a week, it got pricey ($50-100/shirt x 20-30 shirts = $1,000 - 3,000). Once Costco came out with non-iron, I gave them a try. They're not as nice as the Nordstrom shirts, but at $17.99/shirt they really aren't bad. Now I wear scrubs more than dress shirts so it's a moot point for me. As a matter of fact, I'm looking at nicer shirts since I won't have to buy as many.
> 
> I also agree that a nice, pressed shirt beats a non-iron initially, but by the end of the day those Nordy shirts still look really good.
> 
> Great thread topic.


I have yet to find a non-iron that truly is. I have one Brooks Bros shirt that comes quite close, but all the rest come out far too wrinkled to wear. Maybe I'm just dryer-challenged. For years I always had my shirts laundered and pressed, but lately I've started doing them myself. Even with the one non-iron shirt that doesn't hold wrinkles, I still prefer to square it away with starch and a once-over with the iron.

+1 to whoever suggested Costco shirts. Those are actually very nice and fit me well. My concern about buying more expensive shirts from Tyrwhitt, Hugh and Crye, etc. is that I can't even see them first for the fit. I'm a 17 1/2-37, and if the shirt isn't exact I just can't stand it. I've heard the Tyrwhitt shirts are too roomy, even for those of us carrying more than our share around the middle.

ETA: my gripe about Costco shirts is the lack of variety. So I'm enjoying the mentions of other tailors in this thread, keep em coming.


----------



## Lifter

Take a look at ratioclothing.com. Semi custom, fit great (for me, and I'm tough to fit), and mine have held up very well.


----------



## Semper Jeep

My go-to shirts are Brooks Brothers, J. Press, and O'Connell's. I also like the Gitman shirts from their "Gold" line but they have very limited colors and patterns to choose from. For those who like Brooks Brothers, they are having their Friends & Family sale beginning on the 17th and running through the 21st with 25% off your entire purchase with the code "FRIENDS". It's really not the best deal if you are just buying 1 or 2 shirts, but you can stack it onto the discount you get if you buy 3 or more shirts bringing the per shirt price down to $57.25 as opposed to the normal price of $92.50.

As for Costco - I've heard nothing but good things about their shirts, especially for the price. Supposedly, their trousers are the deal of a lifetime as well.


----------



## steadyrock

^ Thanks for the heads up! That's a solid deal, about the same price as Paul Frederick but I know how BB shirts fit and wear, where that's an unknown for me with PF. Yeah, the Costco trousers are a great deal but as with the shirts the drawback is limited style. Last time I was there they ONLY had pleated and cuffed pants, which are the two things I don't like. Still bought a pair.


----------



## masyv6

I've had a lot of success with Ralph Lauren, Brooks Brothers, Ben Sherman, and even Land's End in years past.


----------



## Peterk814

Don't see the point in buying ready made off the rack shirts for 70-90 bucks from places like brooks brothers, charles, etc when you can get custom made bespoke shirts in thousands of fabrics/colors at similar prices from hong kong tailors. They all come to the states to do measurements and mail back the shirts. Or if youre in hong kong you can get measured and they are made in 24-48 hrs. Once they have your pattern all you gotta do is select the colors. I use raja custom fashions for my shirts and suits, been pretty happy. Whatever color, style, collar, cuff, etc you want they do. Last time I had 5 shirts made for less than 400 shipped to the US including customs/duty


----------



## Brent Clevenger

I have an appointment with Raja fashions tonight. I had never heard of them until your post, but they are in my home town this week so I thought I would try them out. Any tips for working with them? 

Brent


----------



## Brent Clevenger

I went to the hotel to meet with the Raja Fashions representative. The meeting was in a normal sized hotel room, although it was listed as a suite. The salesman helping me was friendly and well dressed. They had multiples fabric samples to choose from, although they didn't have any price lists or lists of options really. I was hoping for a little more detailed information and options as well as some good suggestions and what would work best for me. I went with my girlfriend and mostly let her pick come colors of suits, from a traditional set of sample material. All in I purchased 1 blazer, 1 suit, and 2 dress shirts for a total of $1900. Two suits and four shirts would have been $2600 based on the material I was looking at. I much would have preferred having a price list in hand to shop from, or take home and consider. All totals were done on a calculator without any itemization information. Overall I am mostly happy, but I hope the clothing works well for me when I get it. 

Brent


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Semper Jeep said:


> As for Costco - I've heard nothing but good things about their shirts, especially for the price. Supposedly, their trousers are the deal of a lifetime as well.


Ok I love the Costco trousers. I'd wear them with Eton shirts, and they don't even look out of place with my Zegna tops.


----------



## mannal

I've had good luck working with Rod Alan on the West Coast (USA)

Home - Rod alan


----------



## Urs Haenggi

Interesting thread. My problem has been finding something that allows for a weight-lifter chest, but a 32in waist. It's a sharp taper, and I can't find anything off the rack that works. I've been buying some decent stuff for ~70-100, but then I have to go straight to the tailor. I ordered a shirt from Hugh & Crye that's supposed to be cut for people like me, but we'll see.


----------



## Brent Clevenger

Well the bank called, and the declined the charge to the shirt company as they suspected it was fraudulent. It did seem a little bit sketchy overall, but I think it was a legitimate thing. It's still a little worrisome to spend $1900 on custom clothing that you haven't tried on, or haven't even seen the style of. I'm trying to decide if I should call the company and the bank and push the transaction through, or just drop it all together. 

Brent


----------



## bretthn

I started buying custom tailored from a tailor in Thailand about a year ago. He uses great quality fabric and the shirts themselves are amazing and fit me very well... Only issue is he can't sew a button on for crap. I've had to have a button or two sewn back on each of them within the first few times of wearing them lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Jeep

Brent Clevenger said:


> Well the bank called, and the declined the charge to the shirt company as they suspected it was fraudulent. It did seem a little bit sketchy overall, but I think it was a legitimate thing. It's still a little worrisome to spend $1900 on custom clothing that you haven't tried on, or haven't even seen the style of. I'm trying to decide if I should call the company and the bank and push the transaction through, or just drop it all together.
> 
> Brent


Personally, I'd be hesitant to spend that much on a custom order from a traveling company who I had never done business with before. I'd be worried about what sort of follow-up customer service I would receive if something didn't meet my expectations or the fit/measurements were way off. Most of my suits, trousers, and sportcoats these days are made to measure or made to order but I go through a couple brick and mortar stores that have sales people who I know from experience will work to make my order right. Yes, they are probably more expensive than going through something like Raja Fashions but there is piece of mind.

FWIW though, I recalled that I had seen people talking about Raja Fashions over on The Style Forum so I did a quick search on them just now and see that they don't have many write-ups or reviews but the reviews that are there are relatively positive. The biggest complaint with Raja seems to be that their sales people are a bit pushy and they are either not very knowledgeable on the materials and construction of their products or they just aren't real forthcoming. I haven't seen many complaints about the actual finished products.


----------



## 0range

furious1 said:


> I am not a fan of Tyrwhitt at all. The fabric is cheaper than Brooks if that were possible. My go to on Jermyn Street is Harvey & Hudson and if I'm in Paris in January I pick up a bunch of Charvet's RTW. Both brands are very nicely tailored.


The stitching is well done on the one Harvey and Hudson shirt I own. I don't like the feel of the fabric as much as Tyrwhitt, though. It's a relatively lightweight poplin (which I don't usually prefer in the first place), so maybe that is why I don't like the feel.


----------



## Brent Clevenger

Thanks for that. I went ahead and canceled the order, and hopefully blocked the transaction with the bank so they can't recharge my card. I know Nordstrom locally does custom suits and jackets, and there is another listing for a custom suit maker in Charlotte. I'll try that route first and see how it goes. Thanks so much for your input.

Brent


----------



## steadyrock

mannal said:


> I've had good luck working with Rod Alan on the West Coast (USA)
> 
> Home - Rod alan


He is right up the road from me. Never knew he was there before, how much do the shirts typically cost and what is the turnaround time?


----------



## rbob99

I like Brooks Brothers slim fit - the regular fit is like a tent. Also Gitman is top notch for off the rack.


----------



## ZIPPER79

When I lived in Chicago I worked in a great mens store, Bigsby & Krothers, and had the opportunity to own 10 custom shirts from Gitman Bros. These were not complete custom but you could pick from a few body shapes, the collar and cuffs.
Also shirts OTR from Nordstroms, their brand and Ike Behar.
Krothers


----------



## CSG

Well, Costco quit selling the exact sleeve size shirts and I've done some recent wardrobe updates. Brooks Brothers must iron, OCBD shirts made in America. Wait for a sale. They still have a proper collar length and are in the $50-60 range on sale. I've also been impressed with LLBean's non-iron oxfords but only with a tie and jacket. An OCBD should have a bit of rumple to it.

On the other end, for people who don't believe in the OCBD as a dress shirt, well, you're on your own for point collars, French or barrel cuffs, broadcloth, end on end, twill, or whatever. IF you're not going MTM, at least get exact sleeve sizes. BB, LE, and LLB are all good choices for these point collar shirts.


----------



## Kal El

All my shirts are from Tyrwhitt and I could't be happier. Excellent value for price and great fit too.


----------



## c0de

Try out Charles Tyrwhitt. You can often get 3 for a $100 plus free shipping from the UK. I have found these shirts to be REALLY high quality and rival if not surpass big names in the dress shirt business.. I have about 12 of them and am yet to be disappointed.


----------



## craig00

Split Second said:


> Polo/Ralph Lauren Custom fit; however, they are becoming harder to find.


Nice


----------



## charleswtch

tranceinside said:


> Brooks Brothers, Hugo Boss or J. Crew (Mid Range Quality Brands)


All you need and its what i wear.


----------



## Will3020

Like Polo and TH, fit well on me.


----------



## mattfm

Tailored shirts and Hugo Boss.


----------



## OUPEbiker

Charles Tyrwhitt - great looking and fitting shirts, great customer service. Reasonably priced, especially around the holidays.


----------



## anabuki

mattfm said:


> Tailored shirts and Hugo Boss.










;-)


----------



## TruNYC

EA-Sport said:


> TM Lewin and Charles Tyrwhitt have lots of affordable semi custom dress shirt..I found them when I traveled to London a lot but I think Charles Trywhitt opened US stores and you can buy them online have them shipped to the U.S., assuming you're in the US.


Charles Tyrwhitt has a great cuts, but the quality and stitching are terrible. They are sub $50 shirts and not a penny over.

My two recommendations would be Brooks Brothers, they have a large selection with varying quality. But all are worth the money. And Thomas Pink.

My favorite is Thomas Pink, but I buy BB online for a deep discount.


----------



## Speeds5

I wear dress shirts every day for work and don't stick with one brand. I have a variety of Pink, Charles Tyrwhitt, Hugo Boss, Zegna. Their slimmer cuts all fit me nice


----------



## jessicapoul

hi folks! i need help to where from i can create my own dress shirt ?


----------



## 0range

jessicapoul said:


> hi folks! i need help to where from i can create my own dress shirt ?


You might glance at this thread - Online bespoke shirts


----------



## steadyrock

So as it turns out I'm in NYC this week for a work convention. Bunch of us shared an Uber to an event tonight and a guy who is traveling with one of my co workers just happens to ask me out of the blue, "So are you into nice dress shirts?" Odd question to ask a person you just met, but tomorrow we've got some spare time so we're heading to Kamakura on Madison Ave. I'll let you guys know what I come away with.


----------



## thomasrhee

Ever since moving to Korea three years ago, I get all my shirts custom made. Fabric choices and quality are top notch and the fit is better than anything off the rack. Better yet, price is much cheaper than buying a quality off the rack shirt.


----------



## steadyrock

Those of you who do your own ironing, which brands do you find the easiest to iron? I love my Kamakura shirts, but I *hate* ironing them! Almost impossible to not get a crease at the end of the collar or on the placket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## plastique999

I like slim fit dress shirts...
Hugo Boss, J Lindeberg and Peter Millar


Sent from my 16M


----------



## freshprince357

I really like Charles Tyhwritt (Jermyn street UK designer) http://www.ctshirts.com/us/home?gclid=CIHK1tXUus4CFUQdaQodnE0G6g&marketing=true

Or Bugatchi: https://www.bugatchi.com/

Great dress /luxury shirts typically under $200


----------



## Sandtree

Charles Tyrwhitt used to be my preferred brand for work shirts and are cheap at us$40 per shirt; still have a few in my collection. My issue was that they became increasingly inconsistent in their sizing and what fitted in one shirt was the wrong size in the next.

I initally tried moving up the spectrum a bit with Thomas Pink but whilst fabric was better, fit was a problem and no "short" version available so had to add alteration costs.

For the last couple of years I've been having my shirts made bespokely from a shirtmaker in Naples who naturally can deal with my less than perfect bodyshape much better than off the rail. At €210 they were at the upper level of acceptable pricing for me but now the pound has tanked they are looking a little too expensive at the moment.


----------



## dzilla

I've been having good luck with Banana Republic and JCrew lately myself. The slim fit lines in both of these tend to fit right and have the right sleeve length which usually the biggest problem for me 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## internet.interface

I got hooked on Propercloth.com. You give them a few dimensions you remember and the algorithm does the rest. You get a custom tailored shirt and you can pick fabric, collar style, pocket shapes, bigger left cuff for your 46mm Panerai, button colors, monogram, everything....You can even return it for alterations for free. 

Pm me if someone wants to try them and I can send you a $20 off coupon. It beats getting felt up by an old school tailor and the prices go from 80 to 150, so not horrible.


----------



## carpeeyon

speaking from my own experience, go for bombayshirtcompany. 
i have a few shirts from them. perfect tailoring, very good value for money.
cheers


----------



## liwang22

internet.interface said:


> I got hooked on Propercloth.com. You give them a few dimensions you remember and the algorithm does the rest. You get a custom tailored shirt and you can pick fabric, collar style, pocket shapes, bigger left cuff for your 46mm Panerai, button colors, monogram, everything....You can even return it for alterations for free.
> 
> Pm me if someone wants to try them and I can send you a $20 off coupon. It beats getting felt up by an old school tailor and the prices go from 80 to 150, so not horrible.


I'm with you. I get their heavy cotton oxfords. Just great for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22

internet.interface said:


> I got hooked on Propercloth.com. You give them a few dimensions you remember and the algorithm does the rest. You get a custom tailored shirt and you can pick fabric, collar style, pocket shapes, bigger left cuff for your 46mm Panerai, button colors, monogram, everything....You can even return it for alterations for free.
> 
> Pm me if someone wants to try them and I can send you a $20 off coupon. It beats getting felt up by an old school tailor and the prices go from 80 to 150, so not horrible.


I'm with you. I get their heavy cotton oxfords. Just great for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wsbarr

Can't Say enough about Propercloth, if you truly want a shirt than can be tailored to your dimensions this is the place to go. Especially on a forum like this, imo there isnt a better bespoke shirt service where you have the ability to specify the dimensions down to the wrist size. For the money you spend, there isnt any better value.


----------



## internet.interface

if someones wants $20 off and try the algorithm...just click this for the discount: It takes a little longer than ordering from hugoboss, but the custom fit and free alterations are worth it.

https://propercloth.com/i/8axkr9


----------



## Nayan Saheb

Charles Tyrwhitt is my choice. Excellent quality and they have good deals regularly. 2 quality shirts for £50...yes please.

Ps. Quality...for price!

Charles Tyrwhitt for Men's Shirts, Suits, Ties, Shoes & Accessories from Jermyn Street, London


----------



## oynag

Fit is everything.


----------



## completelyclueless

The Charles Tyrwhitt extra slim fit shirts are a very decent fit for slimmer folks. The quality may not be the best but considering how much I sweat, I rotate through shirts faster than the stitching wears out.


----------



## vkalia

carpeeyon said:


> speaking from my own experience, go for bombayshirtcompany.
> i have a few shirts from them. perfect tailoring, very good value for money.
> cheers


+1. I have given up on getting shirts tailored in Hong Kong and buy exclusively from BSC these days.


----------



## Solomon_710

Vineyard vines and Island Company are always a great place to go


----------



## freshprince357

I really like Charles Tyrwhitt https://www.ctshirts.com/us/homepage
AND
Bugatchi - https://www.bugatchi.com/


----------



## tzwick

Ralph Lauren.


----------



## conkmwc

I've had great luck with Land's End. They are reasonably priced and long wearing.


----------



## 0range

Sandtree said:


> Charles Tyrwhitt used to be my preferred brand for work shirts and are cheap at us$40 per shirt; still have a few in my collection. My issue was that they became increasingly inconsistent in their sizing and what fitted in one shirt was the wrong size in the next.
> 
> I initally tried moving up the spectrum a bit with Thomas Pink but whilst fabric was better, fit was a problem and no "short" version available so had to add alteration costs.


It seems like the Charles Tyrwhitt sizing runs small. Is that what you have observed? I do like Thomas Pink, but their retail pricing is too high IMO.


----------



## Agent Sands

Tyrwhitt shirts goes for a sleek, European fit. Their slim fit is a true slim fit.


----------



## 0range

To be specific, I was referring to the collar sizing. I seem to consistently take a collar size half an inch larger in Tyrwhitt shirts than in most other shirts. I've noticed the same with Harvie and Hudson.


----------



## JMann2380

Custom made from my local tailor, not cheap though... ~$200 and up.


----------



## The_Datta

but the fit of a custom tailored shirt is too good to pass up


----------



## City74

When I use to be a suit + tie type I always loved my Zegna shirts


----------



## delraywatch

I'd recommend Givenchy.


----------



## stellabelly

I try some of them but discover huge set love to discover listed them in my next shopping list.


----------



## rollyme

My go to when it comes to shirt is always Levi.


----------



## EmilSinclair

My go-to shirts are the milano cut dress shirts from Brooks Brothers. But I also am a big fan of David Donahue, Eton, and Gant.


----------



## plastique999

I like Boss, but really get a variety of brands and always have my tailor adjust them


Sent from my Zeitwerk


----------



## RogerP

Eton and Stenstrom.


----------



## Oklahoma

Local to the twin cities, MN I like is Hammer Made. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## m8san

For those in Australia, I get my shirts from Calibre. Their shirts have a tailored fit (pre-darted). Thinner material good for the Brisbane climate. Around AUD200 each, but well worth the price for the quality. 

The cuff sizes are what also drew me to them in the first place - usually two buttons. One that has a tighter fit and is good for dress watches (~40mm), the other a larger fit good for sport/casual watches (~44mm).

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Aldin

armani is very good


----------



## bshah1976

Boss store or Nordstrom and then have them fine tune the fit. Usually use the Nordstrom card tailoring credit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kru Chris

Ebay is your friend. I like cuff links. Tyrwhitt, Thomas Pink - and then bought second hand or NWOT, often in the UK. When I was in Vietnam, I saw shirtmakers' factories but never approached them to buy ...


----------



## dangdep

I have always used Brooks Brothers non-iron shirts, but recently ordered from a website called Proper Cloth. They do semi-custom tailoring or specific measurements. I used their "smart-size" calculator and the shirts came out pretty well. Wrinkle-resistant fabric is softer than BB non-iron, and stays pretty sharp all day. You can also send in a shirt that fits you well and they'll measure your new shirts to match.


----------



## modasf

Burberry here but 9/10 days I wear Ralph Lauren Oxfords. 

My FAVORITE is Under Armour dress shirts but they don't have much variety.


----------



## bobernet

Brioni, Ike Behar, Nat Nast, Jhane Barnes


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bobernet

........ said:


> Brioni, Ike Behar, Nat Nast, Jhane Barnes


Forgot Zegna. I have a few of those I like too.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Someone help me here. Charles Tyrwhitt is having a killer sale and I want to get in on it. My shirt size is 17/36-1/2, but they only have 36 and 37 inch sleeves, not 36.5. Which length should I order? I'd rather not have to tailor them (kinda defeats the purpose of the sale), and I sometimes will be wearing these under a jacket. Ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkim520

Theory


----------



## broulstone

37 longer is better


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## LARufCTR

If you want you shirts to last forever...Brooks Bros or Costco  STyle wise, I've been buying Ted Baker.


----------



## chosenhandle

try out Spier and MacKay in Toronto. Their off the rack shirts offer great material and nice selection of cuts for a price that is hard to beat. They also offer custom shirts at attractive prices and allow you to pick from a number of well known mills for the material.

Spier and MacKay


----------



## MIsparty

I've had good luck with Mtailor made to measure. Great fit for me (6'4", 235)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## rwbenjey

I really like the classic/formal shirts from Hugh & Crye. They fit quite well and are good quality.


----------



## debussychopin

Barba or Borrelli


----------



## DaveGabe

Another vote for Charles Tyrwhitt, pretty athletic build (5'11" 210lbs) and the extra slim fits perfectly. 

For beaters I go with JCPenney Stafford line.


----------



## Tonystix

Eagle Shirtmakers (not American Eagle). Classic or Slim fit. Excellent quality.


----------



## bgator

Lifter said:


> Take a look at ratioclothing.com. Semi custom, fit great (for me, and I'm tough to fit), and mine have held up very well.


I've ordered from them. Great quality and variety.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dheinz14

All depends on your body shape and what fits you best. I would recommend going to a store and trying on a few different brands. I know that the trim fit Hugo Boss shirts fit me very well with no tailoring required.


----------



## LabiVila

As a relatively short guy 5'8, it is hard to find a shirt that fits well and does not break the bank but after long research, I found out that Uniqlo and Express are two brands that have a really good shirt price and a fit. Express is a little more expensive but they have more options.


----------



## faizan1990

Very nice info


----------



## safwan44

TM Lewin

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy

Uniqlo for the cheap OCBD shirts and Macys for their deals and coupons that I get from the mail.

Might give Brooks Brothers a shot or some other brands. Maybe even a tailored shirt.


----------



## ganagati

I've had good luck with David Donahue. I started my career and stocked up on Hugo Boss. Those unfortunately didn't last very long, but the DD replacements have been fantastic ... better feeling material, better buttons (that don't disintegrate in the wash), and longer lasting. Maybe for the next round of upgrades I will look into made to measure.


----------



## grovester

Another vote for Charles Tyrwhitt. I hate shopping in general so I usually wait until there is a sale for $30-33 a shirt and I buy 3 or 4 at a time. I workout on occasion and have a big lats and a small waist and extra slim fit works great for me. I bought one super slim fit shirt and while the waist fits well the back and upper arms are super tight, if you're skinny that is the fit for you.


----------



## huntflyer

Not bespoke, but I’ve always really enjoyed Brooks Brothers non-iron. Last a couple of years and while they get touched up with an iron after washing, look super sharp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tonystix

Eagle Shirtmakers


----------



## Rivarama

I've been buying custom shirts from Luxire and I am pretty happy with the quality as you can pick hand stitching for a lot of different areas of the construction and they have fabrics from the best mill in Switzerland and some of the best mills in Italy. 

I am still a fan of Luigi Borrelli but the Luxire shirts are 90% of the quality for a fourth of the price.


----------



## raf1919

charles tyrwhitt... in process of converting my entire work short collection to CT


----------



## alberto.b

I get them on measures at https://www.lanieri.com/en


----------



## dannyking

Charles Tyrwhitt is overhyped. Brooks Brothers slim fit are of better quality and fit. 

If you want to buy cheap and are of a slim fit body try Uniqlo and H&M. Cheap and good fit and you can throw them away if they cloth starts to fade or break up. They looks awesome when new.

If your body is a little more generous, try Banana Republic, good bang for buck and good quality, especially their cotton shirts. 

Macy’s and other store brand shirts are usually way overpriced for the quality and the fit and finish is nowhere near to the name brand clothiers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noleblooded

Brooks Brother's non iron dress shirts for me, Milano fit.


----------



## johnmichael

Delete


----------



## johnmichael

huntflyer said:


> Not bespoke, but I've always really enjoyed Brooks Brothers non-iron. Last a couple of years and while they get touched up with an iron after washing, look super sharp.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


This guy is SO right!


----------



## Watchguy08

I like mine from banana republic, j crew, and BB


----------



## soufiane

Try Harmont and Blaine best shirts ever made 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steadyrock

Just got four more Charles Tyrwhitt in the mail. I love them - great construction, solid fit, appear they’ll wear a long time. I do wish they’d expand their selection of prints some, but I’m in the process of converting all my dress shirts to these. Have seven now, which puts me about halfway there. Good sales too, when they have them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rr82

NapoleonBonaparte said:


> Who do you get your dress shirts from that do not do custom tailoring? I usually just go to Macy's or Brooks Brothers and do not want to spend over 200 but I could use some nicer shirts.


I like Taylor Stich and John Henric. Also worth a try at the merino ones at Wool & Prince.


----------



## zztopops

Kamakura (they have retail outlets in NYC). I love they don't specialize in bloomy cuts and extremely reasonable pricing for the product.









Kamakura Shirts Global


Kamakura Shirts delivers high quality dress shirts from the finest craftsmen in Japan to the world. These Japanese shirts are expertly tailored, pairing quality fabrics with Japanese craftsmanship. White shirts, casual shirts, and sport shirts, as well as women's shirt and ties are all available.




kamakurashirts.com


----------



## Nathanours

I've got some BB, but prefer Alessansro Gherardi or Borelli.


----------



## sycopupy

Charvet Paris does have some ready to wear shirts though you're really missing out if you don't let them make you a bespoke shirt. Off the rack, I'm particularly fond of Finamore.


----------



## Tekkamaki

Constrict no wrinkle at Nordstrom Rack is my favorite.


----------



## Bullydog

Ted Baker is my go-to for attention to detail. Usually inner lining and ornate buttons and unique patterns. Fits true, despite using numbers vs. standard S, M, L, XL size. Also, buying at the Nordstrom Rack or outlets for previous year styles will save you tons.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer

I really like nordstrom rack shirts. discount or not, I actually am quite impressed with its relative quality, compared to GAP/J.Crew/Uniqlo offerings... Occaisonally, nordstrom rack does have etons, canalis, or BB shirts on sale that at such price, they are a steal!


----------



## HackPhin

trustmeiamanengineer said:


> I really like nordstrom rack shirts. discount or not, I actually am quite impressed with its relative quality, compared to GAP/J.Crew/Uniqlo offerings... Occaisonally, nordstrom rack does have etons, canalis, or BB shirts on sale that at such price, they are a steal!


Not sure if it's kosher to post links or not, but they are having a big sale right now, bought some BB online today.


----------



## FuzeDude

I'm retired. Dress shirts have sleeves. All other shirts don't.


----------



## Bulldog72

I have been pretty happy with Charles Tyrwhitt over the years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nsims

Charles Tyrwhitt has worked well for me. I love French cuffs from this brand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poweredbyjae

Indochino. Stateside, one of the more cheaper ways to get a semi-tailored shirt on the cheap.


----------

